# weird gfci issue. im a noob!



## Softy (Jul 26, 2009)

I agreed the orig. post was beyond help. It'll blow something up fer sure :whistling


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mechanix said:


> i have a good understanding of how complicated it is and my education level is increasing with electricity every day. but ty for the advise.


No problem.



> do you happen to have any references on building code for gfci protection for that era?


Sort of... GFCI receptacles weren't required on kitchen countertops until the 1980's from what I remember reading. I think they were first used for pool wiring in the late 60's, then for outdoor receptacles in the 70's, then finally kitchens and baths. Again, this is a loose interpretation of some of the earlier editions of the NEC and might not be exact. 



> also what is the purpose of sharing a common nuetral?


Mostly to save money on copper and in commercial app's to size conduits smaller. Most of your dwelling services from the utility are 3-wire (2 hots, and a ground) and a MWBC is basically the same thing. The difference is a EGC (equipment grounding conductor) is included in the MWBC. 



> is a gfci possible or even wanted in this situation?


If you want to wire to current NEC standards then yes, kitchen countertop receptacles must all be GFCI protected. That means all receptacles above countertops in the kitchen, not just the ones nearest the sink, all of them. This means GFCI circuit breakers, devices in each outlet box, or a LINE' LOAD situation. [/quote]



> thanks again :thumbup:


Hey no problem just don;t do any electric work in the Garden State :thumbsup:


----------



## DetailHandyman (Jul 21, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Sure it is:
> http://www.littermaid.com/howitworks.aspx


Until the bag full of sh!t walks itself out to the trash can...not impressed. :no:


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And not just _any_ switches, mind you........... two-way switches! :w00t:


" lighted" two way switches


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

ampman said:


> " lighted" two way switches


 
And plug-ins. Gotta have plug-ins!


----------

